# Rescued Rats in Florida



## FloridaRatRescue (Jul 31, 2008)

Florida Rat Rescue is a network of individual rat lovers who are committed to ensuring the safety & well being of pet domestic rats who are displaced, homeless, surrendered, rescued & results of accidental litters. Our group is just getting started though many of the volunteers themselves are not new to the love of rats. We hope to expand our network to cover the entire state & hopefully encourage other states to follow with formation of their own statewide network.

Because we are new & growing we are open to connecting with others throughout the state that can help with foster homes or transport between foster homes to permanent homes. We are also looking for new adoptive families.

The Florida Rat Rescue group recently assisted with the removal of several pregnant females that are due to deliver any day now. These babies will be in need of homes starting in the early part of September. This group came highly recommended by one of our volunteers so we will consider reducing/waiving adoption fees for approved applicants. We are in negotiation with a couple other dog/cat rescues who can put us in touch with Veterinary Professionals who can provide free or reduced services. If all goes well we hope to be able to spay & neuter all rats that come into our care. (adoption fees will be collected if vet care or services are rendered, will provide documentation of services & fees we are charged)

Please PM or post your interest or any offer of donated items such as used cages, scrap wiring or scrap fleece for bedding. Once all paperwork is completed will will be able to offer receipts for tax credits on charitable contributions. Right now all we can do is offer our sincere gratitude.


----------

